# JLabel um 90 Grad drehen ?



## Oli (31. Mrz 2008)

Hallo ich möchte ein JLabel um 90 Grad drehen. Ist das möglich?

Das Endergebnis sollte dann etwa so aussehen:

L    |   PANEL
A   | 
B   |    PANEL
E   |
L    |   PANEL


Ist das möglich???

Grüße Oli[/img]


----------



## thE_29 (31. Mrz 2008)

Gesucht kannst du aber nicht haben oder?
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=201294#201294
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=206609#206609
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=34424


----------



## L-ectron-X (31. Mrz 2008)

Oli hat gesagt.:
			
		

> L    |   PANEL
> A   |
> B   |    PANEL
> E   |
> L    |   PANEL


Ich kann mir darunter nichts vorstellen. Bilder sagen mehr als Worte. Kannst du mal ein Bild von dem was du vor hast posten?


----------



## Tobias (31. Mrz 2008)

Dieses Projekt hat ein Subprojekt namens Transformer. Ich habe mich nicht näher damit befasst, aber die Demo verspricht genau das, was du haben willst (glaube ich): https://swinghelper.dev.java.net/ - Transformer ist ganz unten auf der Seite.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Marco13 (31. Mrz 2008)

_Gesucht kannst du aber nicht haben oder? _
Die Frage gelesen kannst du ja nicht haben oder? :wink: (->EDIT)

Das Label soll ja offenbar nicht gedreht werden. Es soll nur der Text von oben nach unten geschrieben werden. Man könnte einfach den Text als HTML reinschreiben

```
JLabel label = new JLabel("<hmtl>T
E
S
T</html>");
```
aber ob das den gewünschten Effekt liefert...  ???:L naja...

EDIT: Zumindest ist das ASCII-Bild nicht konsistent mit der Frage nach einem _gedrehten_ Label, aber vielleicht liegt das ja auch daran, dass man mit HTML und BBCode keinen gedrehten Text schreiben kann :wink:


----------



## L-ectron-X (31. Mrz 2008)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Frage gelesen kannst du ja nicht haben oder? :wink:


Eben deshalb und um sicher zu gehen und nicht ewig raten zu müssen, hätte ich ganz gerne ein Abbildung, von dem, was der TO vorhat.


----------



## thE_29 (31. Mrz 2008)

> Hallo ich möchte ein JLabel um 90 Grad drehen

90 Grad drehen ist 90 Grad drehen und das war für mich klar 

Und er kann ja daneben locker andere Panels raufmachen! Weiß jetzt nicht wo da ein Problem/Kollision mit meiner Lösung besteht!


----------



## Marco13 (31. Mrz 2008)

L-ectron-X: War ja auch nicht so ernst gemeint, und wurde noch vor deiner Antwort relativierend editiert. (Manchmal sagt ein Bild zwar mehr als 1000 Worte, aber wenn es etwas anderes sagt, als 1000 Worte, hat man das Problem, das jetzt in diesem Thread schon besteht...  :roll: )


----------



## hupfdule (31. Mrz 2008)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weiß jetzt nicht wo da ein Problem/Kollision mit meiner Lösung besteht!



Bei deiner Lösung (sofern ich die richtig verstanden habe) dreht ja den Text mit. Wenn ich den Fragesteller richtig verstehe, möchte er aber, dass der Text zwar von oben nach unten verläuft, die Buchstaben jedoch weiterhin richtig herum stehen.


----------



## thE_29 (31. Mrz 2008)

Oho 
Also er will dann senkrecht schreiben!

Naja, das kannste sowieso machen mit den HTML Zeug so wie oben beschrieben.

Es ist ein Unterschied ob man senkrecht schreiben will oder was um 90° drehen will.


----------

